# Jovanotti



## omicron (27 Aprile 2022)

https://www.ildemocratico.com/2021/...radimento-della-moglie-lamante-e-famosissimo/

per la serie: cornuto e contento


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Quando si dice essere sul pezzo


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.ildemocratico.com/2021/...radimento-della-moglie-lamante-e-famosissimo/
> 
> per la serie: cornuto e contento


Cioè l’ha tradito con Cruciani? Mamma mia uno peggiore no?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Aprile 2022)

E’ incredibile, 25 anni insieme e se si googola il nome della valiani non la si trova quasi mai disgiunta dalla parola “tradimento”, riferendosi ad episodio di fantastiliardi di anni fa . Sono una coppia solida e il loro percorso ha visto la morte del caro fratello di lui e la malattia della figlia. Sono “belli” e uniti, ma la loro coppia e’ associata per lo piu’ , a quello.. come fosse una rivalsa del “popolino” alla fama di lui…. 
non l’ho mai capita sta cosa ….


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè l’ha tradito con Cruciani? Mamma mia uno peggiore no?


Lui e’ pessimo e matto per davvero…  ma figo. 
l’ho visto di persona qualche mese e fa sangue


----------



## Etta (27 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui e’ pessimo e matto per davvero…  ma figo.
> l’ho visto di persona qualche mese e fa sangue


Io ci avevo pranzato insieme quando mi frequentavo con l’amico di Sgarbi. Sinceramente è un antipatico di uno. Mi fa tutto meno che sangue.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui e’ pessimo e matto per davvero…  ma figo.
> l’ho visto di persona qualche mese e fa sangue


Neanche morta. 
Piuttosto Attak


----------



## ologramma (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.ildemocratico.com/2021/...radimento-della-moglie-lamante-e-famosissimo/
> 
> per la serie: cornuto e contento


cornuto senz'altro contento non penso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cioè l’ha tradito con Cruciani? Mamma mia uno peggiore no?


Beh le scelte con cui tradire il proprio partner non sempre sono dettate solo esclusivamente dall aspetto estetico..
Onestamente guardo ben altro oltre l aspetto...
Una bella mente...fa più danni di un bel corpo...


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh le scelte con cui tradire il proprio partner non sempre sono dettate solo esclusivamente dall aspetto estetico..
> Onestamente guardo ben altro oltre l aspetto...
> Una bella mente...fa più danni di un bel corpo...


Ma infatti è antipatico. Oltre che bruttino.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è antipatico. Oltre che bruttino.


Cruciani o Jovanotti scusa?


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cruciani o Jovanotti scusa?


Lei dice di cruciani
Come se Jovanotti fosse chissà che…


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cruciani o Jovanotti scusa?


Cruciani. Con Jovanotti non ho mai avuto a che fere.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei dice di cruciani
> Come se Jovanotti fosse chissà che…


Beh ma Jovanotti posso solo giudicarlo da come lo vedo in tv. Con Cruciani ci ho pranzato insieme.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh ma Jovanotti posso solo giudicarlo da come lo vedo in tv. Con Cruciani ci ho pranzato insieme.


Conosco persone che lo conoscono perché abita in un comune non troppo lontano da dove vivo io
È alto


----------



## Vera (28 Aprile 2022)

A me, più che altro, Cruciani mi sembra uno allergico alla doccia.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Conosco persone che lo conoscono perché abita in un comune non troppo lontano da dove vivo io
> È alto


Jova?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> A me, più che altro, Cruciani mi sembra uno allergico alla doccia.


Su quello non ci ho fatto caso. Però sempre con cellulare a tavola.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ci avevo pranzato insieme quando mi frequentavo con l’amico di Sgarbi. Sinceramente è un antipatico di uno. Mi fa tutto meno che sangue.


Tu hai dei gusti rustici


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Conosco persone che lo conoscono perché abita in un comune non troppo lontano da dove vivo io
> È alto


Allora ho capito dove vivi.
Io vorrei una borsa...


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Jova?


Yes


Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ho capito dove vivi.
> Io vorrei una borsa...


Maledetti toscani?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Yes
> 
> Maledetti toscani?


No proprio lì in zona. Avevo preso una borsa e mi sono pentita di non averne prese tre. Ho cercato di ritrovare il negozio online inutilmente. Potrei provare con Googlemaps


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.ildemocratico.com/2021/...radimento-della-moglie-lamante-e-famosissimo/
> 
> per la serie: cornuto e contento


Etta ha sempre ragione 
tutti tradiscono


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Yes
> 
> Maledetti toscani?


m


Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ho capito dove vivi.
> Io vorrei una borsa...


Prada ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> m
> 
> Prada ?


Nooo artigianale.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.ildemocratico.com/2021/...radimento-della-moglie-lamante-e-famosissimo/
> 
> per la serie: cornuto e contento


E' vecchia la notizia... Cruciani all'epoca non era così famoso.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui e’ pessimo e matto per davvero…  ma figo.
> l’ho visto di persona qualche mese e fa sangue


Anche a me lui non dispiacerebbe. 
Ma mi sa di stronzo. A parte in televisione, ma anche con le donne.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io ci avevo pranzato insieme quando mi frequentavo con l’amico di Sgarbi. Sinceramente è un antipatico di uno. Mi fa tutto meno che sangue.


A te lui ti sgama in un nanosecondo e ti manda a cacare. Altro che ti è antipatico.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> cornuto senz'altro contento non penso


Mah, pare che, ai tempi, lui si sia preso una parte di colpa. Certo a vederlo così, sembrerebbe l'eterno tontolone che si fa passare sopra anche da un caterpillar. Comunque, se continua a fare il tibetano e il nomade con lo zainetto a vita, non è che sarei tanto contenta, al posto della moglie.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è antipatico. Oltre che bruttino.


Io non lo trovo brutto. Trasandato senz'altro.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei dice di cruciani
> Come se Jovanotti fosse chissà che…


Infatti! A me non piaceva neanche da giovane.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooo artigianale.


Dove?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu hai dei gusti rustici


Sì ma non si può dire che Cruciani sia bello dai.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Etta ha sempre ragione
> tutti tradiscono


Nooo perché insinui ciò?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche a me lui non dispiacerebbe.
> Ma mi sa di stronzo. A parte in televisione, ma anche con le donne.


Maleducato soprattutto.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A te lui ti sgama in un nanosecondo e ti manda a cacare. Altro che ti è antipatico.


Ma chi lo vuole? Non mi piace per niente proprio.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma chi lo vuole? Non mi piace per niente proprio.


Quanto ti rode?


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma non si può dire che Cruciani sia bello dai.


Torniamo al discorso bellezza? Poi ti dicono del g e ti offendi


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Quanto ti rode?


Ma rode cosa scusa?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Torniamo al discorso bellezza? Poi ti dicono del g e ti offendi


Può piacere o non piacere ma non si può dire che OGGETTIVAMENTE sia bello.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Può piacere o non piacere ma non si può dire che OGGETTIVAMENTE sia bello.


Ma infatti era stato scritto che fa sangue
Poi c’è chi dice che è bello scanzi… più o meno siamo lì


----------



## ologramma (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mah, pare che, ai tempi, lui si sia preso una parte di colpa. Certo a vederlo così, sembrerebbe l'eterno tontolone che si fa passare sopra anche da un caterpillar. Comunque, se continua a fare il tibetano e il nomade con lo zainetto a vita, non è che sarei tanto contenta, al posto della moglie.


quello che dici è vero però se non ricordo male erano fidanzati e lei se ne andò con l'altro in spagna credo , lui la ricontattò  o se la andò a riprendere ora non ricordo bene  , l'importante e che  si sono chiariti e poi  sposati , è nata   la loro bambina ora adulta che ha tra l'altro  superato un qualcosa poi risolta ora non ricordo.
per la sua professione e la sua voglia di andare  a fare il nomade penso che ne abbiano parlato  tra loro  , forse hanno trovato un modo di condividere la sua passione  solitaria , che ne sappiamo noi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dove?


Arezzo.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arezzo.


Si Jovanotti vive in provincia di Arezzo 
Eri stata alla fiera dell’ antiquariato? Io non ci vado da quando ero ragazzina


----------



## ologramma (28 Aprile 2022)

vista due o tre volte o anche più , la fiera intendo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si Jovanotti vive in provincia di Arezzo
> Eri stata alla fiera dell’ antiquariato? Io non ci vado da quando ero ragazzina


No.
Mi si era fermata l’auto in autostrada e il carro attrezzi me l’ha portata in un paesino vicino ad Arezzo. Quando sono andata a riprenderla, ho approfittato per una vacanza in zona. Zona stupenda.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma rode cosa scusa?


Che non ci ha provato con te.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti era stato scritto che fa sangue
> Poi c’è chi dice che è bello scanzi… più o meno siamo lì


Ecco, Scanzi mi fa proprio scendere tutto.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quello che dici è vero però se non ricordo male erano fidanzati e lei se ne andò con l'altro in spagna credo , lui la ricontattò  o se la andò a riprendere ora non ricordo bene  , l'importante e che  si sono chiariti e poi  sposati , è nata   la loro bambina ora adulta che ha tra l'altro  superato un qualcosa poi risolta ora non ricordo.
> per la sua professione e la sua voglia di andare  a fare il nomade penso che ne abbiano parlato  tra loro  , forse hanno trovato un modo di condividere la sua passione  solitaria , che ne sappiamo noi?


La figlia è nata durante la convivenza, la ricordo nelle foto del matrimonio. Ha avuto un linfoma di Hodgkin, ora studia all'estero.
"Che ne sappiamo noi" è sicuro... ma altrettanto sicuramente, parlo per me, io non riuscirei a stare a cuor leggero con uno che sembra essere sempre altrove. Non mi sentirei al sicuro, non tanto e non solo per paura di tradimenti eventuali, la proprio perché non mi sembra uno che sta nella coppa. Che è diverso dallo stare in coppia. Molto diverso.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Che non ci ha provato con te.


Mannaggia mi hai beccata. In effetti e’ proprio il mio sogno erotico nascosto Cruciani.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In effetti e’ proprio il mio sogno erotico nascosto Cruciani.


Non conta che lo sia. Sei talmente convinta di essere al centro del mondo maschile, che anche se non ti piace "deve" provarci con te. Poi magari tu lo sfanculi, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Non conta che lo sia. Sei talmente convinta di essere al centro del mondo maschile, che anche se non ti piace "deve" provarci con te. Poi magari tu lo sfanculi, ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione?


Assolutamente no perché in quel momento mi frequentavo con l’amico di Sgarbi. Che appunto era lì anche lui.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Assolutamente no perché in quel momento mi frequentavo con l’amico di Sgarbi. Che appunto era lì anche lui.


Questo amico di Sgarbi è presente spesso in tv? NON MI DIRE IL NOME TI PREGO. Dimmi solo se è altrettanto famoso.


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Questo amico di Sgarbi è presente spesso in tv? NON MI DIRE IL NOME TI PREGO. Dimmi solo se è altrettanto famoso.


Non famosissimo, però ogni tanto in tv si vede. Ma tanto anche se sapete chi è, è pieno di amanti lui. Nessuno sputtanamento sulla privacy. Lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma non si può dire che Cruciani sia bello dai.


Non si è detto che è bello


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Può piacere o non piacere ma non si può dire che OGGETTIVAMENTE sia bello.


Invece OGGETTIVAMENTE possiamo dire che il gestore sia figo?
Onestamente...io tutta sta voglia di laciargli gli slip non ce l ho...


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Invece OGGETTIVAMENTE possiamo dire che il gestore sia figo?
> Onestamente...io tutta sta voglia di laciargli gli slip non ce l ho...


Ma infatti non l’ho mai detto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma infatti non l’ho mai detto.


Si ma tu denigri persone a caso...
E l amico che ti voleva vedere per un caffè...
E adesso lui...
Ma onestamente..qualcuno qua sputa merda sugli altri?
Lo fai tu..
A cazzo di cane...
Manco ti chiavassi Raul Bova...


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma tu denigri persone a caso...
> E l amico che ti voleva vedere per un caffè...
> E adesso lui...
> Ma onestamente..qualcuno qua sputa merda sugli altri?
> ...


Raoul


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Raoul


E sto cazz di t9...o meglio Raul fa più italiano
Perché non hai mai sentito...Maicol?
Scritto all anagrafe così....


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E sto cazz di t9...o meglio Raul fa più italiano
> Perché non hai mai sentito...Maicol?
> Scritto all anagrafe così....


Si l’ho sentito  un po’ come gessica 
Mio babbo conosce una che si chiama cheti


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E sto cazz di t9...o meglio Raul fa più italiano
> Perché non hai mai sentito...Maicol?
> Scritto all anagrafe così....


Mio cugino ha chiamato il figlio Cristofer...
Scritto così.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mio cugino ha chiamato il figlio Cristofer...
> Scritto così.


Mia cugina ha la figlia che si chiama sophia
E precisa sempre che è con il ph 
Regolarmente sbagliano il codice fiscale
La migliore fu quella dell’asl quando la guardò e le chiese “signora ma sto cazzo di ph dove lo devo mettere?”


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia cugina ha la figlia che si chiama sophia
> E precisa sempre che è con il ph
> Regolarmente sbagliano il codice fiscale
> La migliore fu quella dell’asl quando la guardò e le chiese “signora ma sto cazzo di ph dove lo devo mettere?”


Ahahahah
Poteva anche chiederle se il ph era acido...


----------



## Lostris (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma infatti era stato scritto che fa sangue
> Poi c’è chi dice che è bello scanzi… più o meno siamo lì


Cruciani lo trovo molto interessante.
Scanzi meno.. ma è più alto   quindi compensa


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cruciani lo trovo molto interessante.
> Scanzi meno.. ma è più alto   quindi compensa


Ognuna ha le sue perversioni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia cugina ha la figlia che si chiama sophia
> E precisa sempre che è con il ph
> Regolarmente sbagliano il codice fiscale
> La migliore fu quella dell’asl quando la guardò e le chiese “signora ma sto cazzo di ph dove lo devo mettere?”


Quello ho provato anch'io a dirlo...
Dopo una giornata di Sophia Christian..
Sarah Katia ...Chantal...Kevin..Rihanna ..e sa dio che altro cosa...arriva sta mamma col bimbo con il nome impronunciabile...con un cazz di h nel mezzo...ma non nel mezzo solito...
Sono sbottata...e che cazzo...
Veramente un h messo a cazxo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

Jovanotti è un uomo oggettivamente bello.
Ha una apparenza giovanile e giocosa. Durante il lockdown ha fatto dirette su Instagram con personalità molto interessanti e ha saputo interagire dimostrando cultura, profondità e leggerezza.
Concordo con Jacaranda che è terribile che in rete si trovi tra i primi risultati una notizia di gossip e ancora peggio che qui se ne possa aver parlato con cinismo, come se solo i non famosi avessero diritto al rispetto.


----------



## omicron (28 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cruciani lo trovo molto interessante.
> Scanzi meno.. ma è più alto   quindi compensa


Io scanzi lo prenderei a zampate pure se sta zitto  però è vero che è alto


----------



## Lostris (28 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io scanzi lo prenderei a zampate pure se sta zitto  però è vero che è alto


Ah no ma io sto valutando solo in muto, eh, senza contenuti particolari.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Invece OGGETTIVAMENTE possiamo dire che il gestore sia figo?
> Onestamente...io tutta sta voglia di laciargli gli slip non ce l ho...


Oh piano. Il gestore è il mio guru.
Anche di bellezza. Voglio pure lezioni di selfies.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh piano. Il gestore è il mio guru.
> Anche di bellezza. Voglio pure lezioni di selfies.


E allora...tienilo tutto tu


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E allora...tienilo tutto tu


No. Lo guardo da lontano come si guardano i miti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Lo guardo da lontano come si guardano i miti.


In casa allora hai già fatto l altarino?
Gira pure le foto...


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In casa allora hai già fatto l altarino?


No, ha fatto il... riportino...
Ok... scappo...


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma tu denigri persone a caso...
> E l amico che ti voleva vedere per un caffè...
> E adesso lui...
> Ma onestamente..qualcuno qua sputa merda sugli altri?
> ...


Quindi non si può esprime un parere? A parte che Cruciani non l’ho denigrato ma ho semplicemente detto che è antipatico e bruttino.


----------



## ologramma (29 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> La figlia è nata durante la convivenza, la ricordo nelle foto del matrimonio. Ha avuto un linfoma di Hodgkin, ora studia all'estero.
> "Che ne sappiamo noi" è sicuro... ma altrettanto sicuramente, parlo per me, io non riuscirei a stare a cuor leggero con uno che sembra essere sempre altrove. Non mi sentirei al sicuro, non tanto e non solo per paura di tradimenti eventuali, la proprio perché non mi sembra uno che sta nella coppa. Che è diverso dallo stare in coppia. Molto diverso.


tutta verità ma sai che che lavoro fa lui?
Sempre in giro per concerti o in tour per il mondo , quindi stare in casa per un cantautore  è un po' aleatorio  , comunque  rispetto la loro storia come tutte le stori qui dette.
Che vuoi farci  siamo tanti nel mio paese ho avuto un conoscente di un complesso famoso,  nel paese si vedeva di rado perchè è sempre in giro  la molgie mai vista come i figli , questi artisti si chiudono in casa  non si sa o non trapela niente , questo per dire che come viviamo noi la coppia  è diverso da loro  che hanno sempre paura  di essere assaliti fai fans


----------

